# Where can I download TSX composite (symbols) list?



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I've tried BMO's site (for ZCN) as well as iShares (XIC) but can't seem to find a list or spreadsheet of TSX Composite ticker symbols.

Does anyone know where I can download the list of tickers that make up the Composite index?

The iShares holdings page is the closest I've found, though it pretends to link to an XLS it really isn't a spreadsheet (rather an HTML document) and some of the tickers are over-the-counter symbols instead of the common stocks. So it requires lots of manual work to fix up, to actually get the common stock symbols. I'm currently using the iShares page but if there's a better source, I'd love to know!


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

In the link below, select "Constituents - S&P/TSX Composite Index", then "Download data into csv"

http://web.tmxmoney.com/indices.php?section=tsx&index=^TSX#indexInfo


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

www.tmx.com/en/pdf/mig/TSX_TSXV_Issuers.xls


----------



## gt_23 (Jan 18, 2014)

james4beach said:


> I've tried BMO's site (for ZCN) as well as iShares (XIC) but can't seem to find a list or spreadsheet of TSX Composite ticker symbols.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can download the list of tickers that make up the Composite index?
> 
> The iShares holdings page is the closest I've found, though it pretends to link to an XLS it really isn't a spreadsheet (rather an HTML document) and some of the tickers are over-the-counter symbols instead of the common stocks. So it requires lots of manual work to fix up, to actually get the common stock symbols. I'm currently using the iShares page but if there's a better source, I'd love to know!


You can download an Excel sheet of any of their indices from the Standard & Poor's website.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

http://ca.ishares.com/product_info/fund/holdings/XIC.htm

Refer to the Export to Excel feature on page.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone. The S&P index page is here by the way.

I discovered a couple things in the process. The S&P index site (us.spindices.com) shows old and potentially out of date info. For instance it doesn't list ACQ, which was recently added to the composite.

The lists from the tmx site are recent and do include ACQ. Thanks a lot for the links!


----------

